# SCMS dust collection thoughts.



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Just a dumb thought, instead of a box behind the whole stinking saw, has anyone tried some sort of movable hood of sorts, right behind the blade perhaps attached to the rails or something?


----------

